# Who's getting Snow



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

We are supposed to get some here in Dixieland. I believe it when I see it. I know a lot of you already have it and probably are tired of it. 

I know this sounds - and I don't like the term but can't think of anything else- redneckish, but I melt snow and ice to get out using a propane bbq tank hooked to what you find listed as grass burner. I got mine at harbor freight but think Tractor Supply has them. Basically a flame thrower. A hose attached to a wand that has a burner on the end looks like a tomato soup can. Kinda fun.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Me! We've been melting it off on and off. But we've gotten about a foot total.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow. We could not deal with that. A lot about the South is miss portrayed, but the snow jokes are well deserved. To be fair we rarely get the fluffy stuff. Usually a little with a whole lot of slush that turns to just nasty ice.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Ours hasn't been melting at all, and just today we've gotten 5/6 more inches.. So weird for Idaho too.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

aubie said:


> We are supposed to get some here in Dixieland. I believe it when I see it. I know a lot of you already have it and probably are tired of it.
> 
> I know this sounds - and I don't like the term but can't think of anything else- redneckish, but I melt snow and ice to get out using a propane bbq tank hooked to what you find listed as grass burner. I got mine at harbor freight but think Tractor Supply has them. Basically a flame thrower. A hose attached to a wand that has a burner on the end looks like a tomato soup can. Kinda fun.


Lol, Aubie, now you have to post a picture of your ******* snow melter. :clap::clap: 

I'm sure hoping we get some snow here, last year all we got was a spits worth. Got my fingers crossed, maybe 1 measly inch coming, maybe 6.....all depends on where the LP system parks off our coast


PS. You know that stuff refreezes to ice after you've melted it, right?.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Not me but here's a video of it


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Uhm, I'm scared that the melted snow and ice will just refreeze. Be careful!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ugh. We have a lot of snow. I don't know how much except that there's an inch in some places and 4 feet in others. Lots of wind and subzero temps this winter. 

On the upside, the effort I put into getting the water lines ready has paid off!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Wouldn't that torch dry the pavement, too? Then it would be fine, and kind of fun.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't do it until the temps get above freezing. Yes it does dry it some. But there is a slope so most runs off. And it is fun


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

That is sooooo cool!!!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh, well that's fine then.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And I apologize for the language.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Knock on wood but we haven't had a ground covering snow yet this winter. It's actually been pretty mild all the way around but are in a below freezing snap right now. We were supposed to get 3/4 of an inch between last night and this morning but it didn't come. 

Aubie my stepdaughter and her family live in Cummins, GA and there was a message on the recorder when we got home today saying they were freezing. LOL She doesn't do well when it gets under 70 degrees.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Just got the latest forecast update for my area: between 5 to 8 inches of snow. ANY thing over 2 inches here pretty much shuts down highways, schools, and businesses. Yeah, folks here are pretty wimpy, lol.

Should be fun for my dog to play in, she's never seen snow. I wonder if I can rig some kind of mini snow plow to her harness to plow a path to the barn 😆😆


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Just got the latest forecast update for my area: between 5 to 8 inches of snow. ANY thing over 2 inches here pretty much shuts down highways, schools, and businesses. Yeah, *folks here are pretty wimpy,* lol.


I wish more were "wimpy" here. Every trip to and from town for the last 3 days, I've seen vehicles fly off the interstate and into the median or ditch. They just go too fast on ice-covered roads. 

They've got me pretty jumpy. Meanwhile, I just putt along at 40 or 45 mph and hope I don't get taken out.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Knock on wood but we haven't had a ground covering snow yet this winter. It's actually been pretty mild all the way around but are in a below freezing snap right now. We were supposed to get 3/4 of an inch between last night and this morning but it didn't come.
> 
> Aubie my stepdaughter and her family live in Cummins, GA and there was a message on the recorder when we got home today saying they were freezing. LOL She doesn't do well when it gets under 70 degrees.


I am not to far from there and go from time to time. The Pizza Hut there still does the lunch buffet ( not all do anymore kinda hard to find) They also have a Costco that my dad likes to go to so I do that sometimes. And if she hasn't been they have a Sprouts- really like them

And speaking of pizza there is a place in the little downtown area called Sal's. Very good.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

No snow here, it's been 75 and sunny almost every day. I have to brag as I'm pretty miserable with humidity and bugs all summer long while most of you guys are out enjoying yourselves on the trails.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

We're supposed to get snow tonight, not much 4" MAX in the far west and panhandle, an inch or less where I am. Windchills down to -25 F tomorrow morning and a high (without windchill) in the single digits. Yesterday I was out wearing a thermal shirt with a long sleeve flannel shirt over it and jeans. Tomorrow will be a Carhartt kinda day. Then by Tues, back up to 66 F......gotta love OK weather.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It's going to probably 'flurry' later tonight...that's about it. Haven't gotten anything major over here, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*@aubbie. *. No snow yet BUT, there were TWO sun dogs in the sky, yesterday around 3:45 PM, in southern Middle Tennessee, lollol

There are already school closings in various counties this AM and it isn't even snowing yet:shock::shock:

In all fairness, some roads in various counties do not have winter maintenance; I live on one of them in my county! 

Friday's high is supposed to be in the 20's (F).

The last time my little area had appreciable snow was early March, 2008, when we had 8". Being a Yankee, I was so excited, I plowed the whole driveway the turnarounds, down by the barn and the closest neighbor's drive, lollol. Up home 8" of snow is left to its own and all one does is sweep the porch steps, so we don't go flying on our beehinds, lollol


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Forecast is 1"-3" Saturday here.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, we've had a foot fall twice so far, with it basically melting in between. And lots of days with a few inches at a time. The ground is covered in most places, but in the spots that get the most sun, you can see the ground again right now. Strange winter.

This was the middle of the week last week, before any plows came through:









Snow ponies:









Our trail:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*egrogan, * those beautiful pictures of yours make me miss winter. I would be snowmobiling in all that lovely snow.

Please don't post the melting & mud pics and ruin my visual, lollollol


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> *egrogan, * those beautiful pictures of yours make me miss winter. I would be snowmobiling in all that lovely snow.
> 
> Please don't post the melting & mud pics and ruin my visual, lollollol


Ha, I was joking with BO yesterday that it seems like we've already experienced March twice this winter with all the melting!

This was the road at the beginning of the week, mud and slush, yuck!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

ACK the weatherman was off by 24 hours, woke up to snow today, dagnabbit I knocked on wood! Hasn't been quite enough to cover the grass but it hasn't stopped yet so how much is still left to be seen.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

egrogan said:


> Ha, I was joking with BO yesterday that it seems like we've already experienced March twice this winter with all the melting!
> 
> This was the road at the beginning of the week, mud and slush, yuck!
> ]


Well there goes my visual, lollol.

And there isn't even enough snow on the road to pull a sled, much less ride a snowmobile, lollol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> *@aubbie. *. No snow yet BUT, there were TWO sun dogs in the sky, yesterday around 3:45 PM, in southern Middle Tennessee, lollol
> 
> There are already school closings in various counties this AM and it isn't even snowing yet:shock::shock:
> 
> ...


Snow in Tennnesse, Kentucky and other mountain areas here is no joke. Can't have kids in buses sliding all around. Even further up towards yall from me when the elevation changes you can really tell.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the participation and replies. It's cool to me to hear from folks all over. Let's keep updated. All the jokes and stuff is great, but I do sincerely hope for safety for you and all your animals.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

aubie said:


> Thanks everyone for all the participation and replies. It's cool to me to hear from folks all over. Let's keep updated. All the jokes and stuff is great, but I do sincerely hope for safety for you and all your animals.


I do make jokes, having spent the first 50 years of my life on OH/PA border, but the safety part is no joke. The school buses do not come on my road at any time of the year. It is 1.8 miles down hill from my farm to the county road. On a good day in July it takes 8 minutes in the car and 12 minutes pulling the horse trailer to get to the bottom, lol

This road has two nasty hills that have iced over for several days at a time. That's what I hate --- all the ice and we have to wait until the sun melts it. Even with a county deputy living just thru the woods, we still don't get salted, we have to wait for nature to melt the ice, lol


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Just got the latest forecast update for my area: between 5 to 8 inches of snow. ANY thing over 2 inches here pretty much shuts down highways, schools, and businesses. Yeah, folks here are pretty wimpy, lol.



We must be the super wimps then: stuff is closed if there is a dusting of snow in the _forecast_ :rofl::rofl::rofl:


So different from Switzerland! Snow days???? Never heard of them until I moved to the US:grin:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

So best I can tell where I am looks to be pro dang ok. More snow above us, with winter mix, sleet, and ice towards downtown and below. Nothing supposed to start till Friday evening and be gone by Monday. Yes a bummer weekend but sure could be worse. Look for Aubie to be burning up the off topic discussion.

Speaking of which I see a return appearance of Friday night conversations in the forecast.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Snow in the forecast for tomorrow. In the 20s with windchill. We get to experience the "Up North" stuff a few times during the winter here in N. Texas. I'll be happy when it returns to 60+.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JCnGrace -the above forcast I wrote should be about the same for your folks in Cumming. If anything changes I pass it on. But they should be ok.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Aubie!

It ended up snowing all day here. Not a lot of accumulation, maybe a couple of inches, covered up the yard grass but can still see the tops on the pasture grasses. I've had enough of clearing off sidewalks, porch & deck for one season so the snow is more than welcome to go away until next winter. LOL


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Forecast is 1"-3" Saturday here.


Forecast now 4"-6" starting Friday evening.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, we did get some snow last night. Barely an inch, but it was something. :lol: Luckily, I just had to brush my car off this morning, no scraping necessary!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Thanks Aubie!
> 
> It ended up snowing all day here. Not a lot of accumulation, maybe a couple of inches, covered up the yard grass but can still see the tops on the pasture grasses. I've had enough of clearing off sidewalks, porch & deck for one season so the snow is more than welcome to go away until next winter. LOL


Weather reports at noon have a little increase in snow for them. up to 3 or 4 inches possible now. Not supposed not start till after 5 . Will let you know as things happen/ I actually see something.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Haha yup we got snow! Much more than usual, actually. I believe I heard that this winter made a new record for snow depth. School has been closed these past 3 days, but that doesn't affect me since I'm still on Christmas break (my school is a private school and got out on break a week after the public school did so we go back a week after them). I'm hoping that I myself get a snow day on Monday, which is my first day back at school. 

But, yeah, more snow than usual here. Our weather is actually colder (and snowier) than Iowa, which always beats us on both occasions. My family's from Iowa and we still have relatives there so we've been comparing. A couple weeks ago, I just walked outside and my hair froze. Like, completely solid! 

I know many places are still colder and have more snow than us, but I'm getting tired of it! I wasn't even able to drive out to the stable yesterday because my car got stuck coming out of my driveway. And it's been to cold to ride, in that it would actually be harmful to both Tess and I if we did or exercised.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Update from 85 miles SE of Nashville, TN:

<sigh>. All three Nashville TV stations prempted regular programming at 9:00 AM to stay on air and guide drivers thru the snow melee.

Nashville and surrounding areas had so many crashes this morning, they called in help from other counties who weren't doing much of anything

I might have 1-1/2 inches of snow and the "blizzard" has passed thru, heading for points east that are not at used to dealing with this kind of weather.

It is currently 19F with a Feels Like of 9F. Prittee chilly for nearly noon in my neck of the woods. We are told we can expect the windchill to take us below zero tonight and Saturday night.

As for my horses? Great Scott! Rusty was raised on the OH/PA border, he went about two hundred feet past the paddock gate, turned around, came back in the barn and said he would like some hay. 

There is no ice in the pasture, Rusty has always been my hardiest horse. He is now 22+ so I guess I will cut him some slack.

Joker spent the first 11 years of his life on TN/KY border so he also knows snow. He wasn't going outside either but he is IR and doesn't have the thick coat Rusty has.

I have waterproof blankets for both of them but, I'm sorry, this isn't that bad of a day and they still wouldn't go outside. They both have heated water, so they can do whatever they want ----- I'm here to strictly do their bidding----------


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven't read everyone else's yet but here's mine.

We got dumped on on Wednesday. I couldn't get out of our parking lot to go feed, so had to call my in-laws and have them feed. A plow didn't come through to do our lot until 9:40, and even then just did a quick sweep through. 

That just so happened to be the day we were picking my brother from the airport... I picked up my family and traded my husband my car for his truck and headed out. Had a bit of a scary drive through our valley, but clear roads after we made it out. He has been in California for 2 years and was so excited to come back to snow, until he saw what we got haha. He was one who used to wear shorts through the winter, and is now bundled up, freezing. But he was more than happy to get on the tractor yesterday to work on the driveway.

This was me after trekking to the barn to feed when we got back from the airport... just about 2 feet of snow fell. I had to dig out the gate so I could get in, and my hose was frozen, and the trough heater had quit (little bit of tweaking and it started back up)









My husband has been out plowing parking lots and moving snow piles since 3 am Wednesday morning, he gets to come home for a few hours here and there to get a little bit of sleep, then has to go back out. Boy is he cranky. *Many thanks to all snow removal personnel!!!*

I let my mini out to play in the snow yesterday. At first she seemed unsure, but soon was chugging through all over the place. 

I know this is nothing to some of you more northern people ;-) haha and it's not unusual to have a few feet of snow here, just not ALL AT ONCE! School was canceled yesterday and today while everyone is digging out, and our districts NEVER cancel. School was only delayed 2 hours on Wednesday.

But I'm most worried about the coming days... today the high has been -18 so far (predicted to be -3) and it was almost -30 during the night. Needless to say horses are getting lots of extra food and bedding. They're still fluffy and warm under their hair so that's good. It's supposed to warm up by Sunday, and rain... ICK! Flooding here we come!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Forecast now 4"-6" starting Friday evening.


Forecast now 6"-10" here in central NC starting Friday evening through noon Saturday.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Seems increasing forcast as we go along.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*KLJCowgirl, *. I love your pictures but your feet look c-c-c-collllllddddd!

I'm glad you got your brother home safe and sound ---- and put him on the tractor to plow, lollol.

All of you folks in and near Atlanta and in the Carolinas ---- I hope you are all hunkered down --- I've been watching the Weather Channel and things are not looking good for you. 

My horses did venture out but not for long. My IR horse has corrective aluminum shoes on the front; I could see snow clumps every place he went. I think he finally had enough, went back to the barn and stayed there. They are both in the barn waiting for supper, lol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

So far nothing where I am outside the perimeter. News here has been in storm mode since 4.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

We're glad he made it safe *walkinthewalk*! 

Wishing everyone else out there warmth and safety! This is so crazy everywhere.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

KLJcowgirl said:


> We're glad he made it safe *walkinthewalk*!
> 
> Wishing everyone else out there warmth and safety! This is so crazy everywhere.


Weirdly here in New Hampshire, it's cold but very clear right now.

Sending good thoughts to all our southern friends. I know when I lived in the south snow was really tough to manage. Hope everyone gets through it fine and you have fun stories to share!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Where did you live?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I've lived in Chapel Hill, NC and Baton Rouge, LA.

When I was in Chapel Hill I remember folks getting stuck in their cars on the highway for hours when some "light" snow blew through. I grew up in the Northeast so it was a bit hard to understand


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I have always had fun on trips to Baton Rouge. Had my first boudin in the parking lot of Tiger stadium


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

aubie said:


> I have always had fun on trips to Baton Rouge. Had my first boudin in the parking lot of Tiger stadium


Nice! It is certainly quite a scene there on game day.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Picking up a little bit here. Starting to stick a little.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

aubie said:


> Picking up a little bit here. Starting to stick a little.


We've had like 20+ cm since Christmas lol, I am sick of the snow. I want Spring back.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

If I heard correctly the record snowfall for Atlanta was in 1940 - get this a whopping 10 inches.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It was clear & sunny here today but cold. I haven't heard any weather today to know if we're going to get any of the stuff that's dumping on the rest of you or not. Hope not!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Got a nice dusting here maybe an inche. Bout the same towards cumming. They are just above the freezing rain line.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm just below the freezing line here in NC, darn it! Still raining at 33 degrees and had to figure out a way to let my dog out to pee......can't let her loose because she'll take off. Hooked 3 leashes end to end and held the door open. Worked like a charm 😅😆 I'm still dry, for now.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I went to bed early last night with nothing happening weather wise.....woke up this morning to a light dusting of snow, not enough to cover the grass.....still, the road out front looks to be glazed over, and when I stepped out on the front porch to check things out, I darn near slipped and busted my donkey....but recovered nicely for an old guy....yep...still got a few moves left!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

We didn't get all that much. Enough to close everything down. It reports from the news showed it worse in places around me. And the roads are bad.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Got no snow, but a nice layer of ice. Enough for the kiddos to pretend it's snow.
When I went to feed the ponies last night, the roads were a bit too slick for my taste, but luckily I am used to drive in those conditions 

Now? All that looks wet is solid ice - still well below freezing... Please remind me, why did I move to the South?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Because it's glorious here, famous for hospitality. Great people, food and traditions. Faster doesn't mean better, the Southern speed of life is where it's at. Just to much to name.

The one downside is the weather.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

No snow here; just freezing temps! We've managed to climb to 19F at 10:30 a.m.

Dogs are lying in the sun, horses are acting like it's no big deal, and since I (the human slave) have nothing better to do than haul hot water to all, they say life is good.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Just saw on another board I am a member of a poster said no traffic on Red Mountain, that nobody can get up there.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

We got our first and probably only snow yesterday, built up pretty nice, enough too make everything thing look beautiful. Especially after our seventy three degree Christmas.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is central NC the snow ended around 1pm for a total of 4".


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i think our snow total for the winter is around 60" thus far but I may be wrong on that, currently 15" on the ground north of us just got 3 feet but luckily that stayed 30miles north 

current temperature is 5 with a high of 13 for the day.... to say i'm ready for spring is an understatement


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Snow is forecasted for the end of this week so total chaos will ensue!

I live on the Isle of Wight and where I am is hilly so, an inch of snow seems to cut the town off from the rest of the island. 

wenhave enjoyed a very good winter so far, been mild but not as wet as winters have been for a few years. Had some frosty mornings but not enough to solidify the ground. 

People moan and go on about a couple of inches of snow I can remember when we had a couple of feet of the white stuff and even way back in 62/63 when there was a real blizzard and then a big freeze after leaving several feet. That is what I call a bad winter!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The mountains near me finally got snow, and the pineapple express hit. Snow is all melted, we got tons of rain for our area, so of course everything is soaked. A few washed out roads, and a few flooded roads. We hit 76 today. It is raining again and the scars from the fires are predicted to slide . I really hope we get snow in the mountains again and that it stays until spring ! We really need it to replenish the water tables.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

We got snow on Saturday, about 1-2 inches. Nothing major, although it's deathly cold today.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> We got snow on Saturday, about 1-2 inches. Nothing major, although it's deathly cold today.


Same here, it's been so cold the past week that no one has been going out to the barn except me. I haven't seen one of my friends in over 2 months lol (they don't come out when it's cold), but for me, would I rather just sit at home all day? NO!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

We were above freezing today for the first time since last Thursday.

And, we will be 65F or higher by this Thursday, lollol

*Stevenson, *. I've been watching the Weather Channel and they have spent a lot of time talking about The Pinapple Express. They did say you don't need anymore rain, it needs to be snow to build up the snow pack.

The "extreme" on California's drought map has shrunk but too much rain at once is never a good thing, no matter where one lives.


----------



## lynabago (Dec 22, 2016)

We HAD about 2 feet of snow here in Northern Utah. Had -10 deg temps for several nights with barely over 0 for several days. Was getting really old! It started with the freezing rain here on Sunday (thought I left that behind when we moved from Upstate NY). So today, it rained ALL day and now we barely have a foot. I was enjoying not seeing all the poopcicles from the 4 dogs out in the yard because of the snow!
Looks like theres another snow storm in our near future. ugh!
Wish I could ride my horse right now...egrogan...so jealous! My sciatic is just getting to where it doesn't ache when I sit. My horse did a cute little crow hop on our maiden voyage back in November which sent me flying.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Ended up getting about 2 inches of snow here, much less than originally expected, and temps have been in the 20's since Saturday. I have to say that I have been thoroughly enjoying the snow and cold!! A bit more work hauling hot water to the barn several times a day, but me and Ziva have been having a blast! I sit out in the pasture on a bucket while she runs around the pasture in the snow. Got my thermals, down vest, coat, hat and gloves so it's quite comfortable to me. Well, one glove, as Ziva steals mine every chance she gets and tears around with it in her mouth. 

Haven't been able to turn my horses out (will tomorrow) as there's a inch of ice under the snow. Tried semi successfully to remove 2 plus inches of solid ice from my windshield and truck bed so I can get hay tomorrow. By Friday it's going to be in the 70's..... got a lot of pictures that I took of some of the beauty that reveals it self in numerous ways when it snows here. Would love to share some but it's such a PITA to try and post pics here via my phone. Hope everyone is staying warm.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It was 2°F Monday morning, but everyone enjoyed their breakfast at sunrise. It was a little nippy out there for me, though ;-)


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ugghhh....snow! I know it's pretty, but, I live in western Wisconsin, and it just never ends here. We probably have about 5 to 6" on the ground right now, and we're under a winter weather advisory today, it's snowing right now. Good day to hunker down with some hot cocoa and a book, and a warm dog!

This is out the front door of my apartment building, taken last winter, but, well, looks the same out there today...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Our temps must have continued to rise overnight because what didn't melt yesterday is gone today. The wind is blowing like crazy though.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> Our temps must have continued to rise overnight because what didn't melt yesterday is gone today. The wind is blowing like crazy though.


^^^Ditto that for my area. The temperature is 55F but the wind is blowing something fierce. They are remodeling the house next door and there's a commercial size double dumpster over there. Most of the insulation that was in it has blown out and is laying against the cow fence across the road:-|

I'm waiting to see who picks that crap up ------ them or me ------ if it's me, JCnGrace you will probably hear me, clear in Southern Indiana:charge:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> ^^^Ditto that for my area. The temperature is 55F but the wind is blowing something fierce. They are remodeling the house next door and there's a commercial size double dumpster over there. Most of the insulation that was in it has blown out and is laying against the cow fence across the road:-|
> 
> I'm waiting to see who picks that crap up ------ them or me ------ if it's me, JCnGrace you will probably hear me, clear in Southern Indiana:charge:


LOL I'll listen for you!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ugh. We're getting more snow! 

Yesterday the temp went up to 56 over a pass 20 miles south of me. I honestly drove to the next town (38 miles) to get some feed, just to feel it.  It didn't get above 26 on my side of the pass. But even that felt pretty good.

Now it's 5F and we're supposed to get 3-6 inches tonight. The fog is so thick I could only see two reflector poles in front of me when driving. Glad I have things to do close to home tomorrow. My amazing and "young and tough" farrier is coming out tomorrow to work on my horse. 

I'm in contact with some kids in South America. They wanted photos of snow. And moose. I don't know why moose. Five of them wrote me telling me to move closer to them. I think it was the photos of snow covered horses and cattle. They invited me to the beach. Sounds pretty good right now!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

frustratingly, we aren't getting any real snow, while just a couple hours south of us, it' s coming down in buckets.
however, the freezing temps will help with the bug population next summer ( to diminish it). 

I like snow, since we rarely have to deal with it. its' 'special ' for us. kudos to you all who just take it in stride. my so-called 'hat' is off to you.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

walkinthewalk... we have greened up , but this much rain all at once has roads flooding, mud everywhere. Who needs a gym when you are picking up soaked manure ! Yes we do need the snow pack in the mountains in the southern portion of this state . It needs to stick and not melt until summer to replenish the water tables. This rain helps and all the hills are green and it is pretty around here again.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We got ten more inches overnight yesterday. I'm amazed at how well the horses I'm caring for this winter are doing. Two are quite old and I've worried they would fail with the temps and deep snow.

I got sucked into the ditches on the side of the drive twice yesterday when I hit fairly small drifts. The first time I was able to back out. The second time, I did a better job getting stuck and even had snow up into the engine compartment. Spend quite a bit of time on the patience end of a shovel before I could get out.

The plus side is this is going to really help the ground water levels and hopefully our pastures and hay crops next summer. I have to buy all my hay up north, and it got more expensive the last two years.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

we have no snow here which is unusual for this time of year and milder temps.
Last night we had more rain and in the night a thunderstorm with lightening and thunder and that is definitely rare at this time of year, some old timers say this is an indication of cold weather coming. I guess we will find out eventually is this is the case.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ugg. 4 days ago shoveling snow, now it's hot.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

60F here today...snow is all melted!
Supposed to snow again Saturday. Ugh.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> 60F here today...snow is all melted!
> Supposed to snow again Saturday. Ugh.


I hate it when the roads turn into a slushy mess.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate when the salt from the roads gets my car all messy, but it did rain yesterday so I can't complain.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> I hate when the salt from the roads gets my car all messy, but it did rain yesterday so I can't complain.


If you wash your car often enough in the winter, you will be okay because the salt comes off.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hoofpic said:


> If you wash your car often enough in the winter, you will be okay because the salt comes off.


I never wash it in the winter, too lazy. I always wash my car myself but it's way too cold in the winter to do that. I just let the rain do it.
The salt does come off when it rains, the whole point! :lol:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy Crow ----- 15 states are on alert for ice storms. Some with expectations of up to one inch of ice! *One Inch!*. Not looking good.

There is a definite dividing line between the ice storm weather and ------ me:shock:

Slightly NW of Nashville is the "ice line". Nashville will see much colder temps than yesterday (70F) but this time my area SE of Nashville will "only" drop 15-20 degrees (F) with a high of 50-something and possible rain showers.

Ice storms like this are far more dangerous than the 15 feet of snow that closed some ski lifts down. Things break --- power lines, trees on top of houses

I hope all of you in the ice storm zone are well prepared and be safe.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, we had snow yesterday evening for about 30 minutes, big flakes landing on wet ground so nothing a lot, not enough to make things white. The salt lorries were out and all main roads treated including the steep hill where I live as the Fire Station is in an adjoining road. 

All fine until I went to take the dogs on the Downs, ha ha, side road leading to the hill hadn't been treated and was an ice rink. 

I parked not attempting to go up the big hill - wouldn't have got up it anyway! I have five dogs in the van, non are use to having leashes put on when the back is opened and were expecting to just jump out. I had to sort their leashes and whilst I was doing this I nearly went base over apex twice so, thinking of having to walk back down the steep ice run, I closed the back and drove to a different place which is steep but tree covered. I was right as once under the trees no snow and no frozen ground.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah kinda getting sick of the snow. In December, we literally had weekly blizzards, a couple feet of snow each time. We've had record-breaking snowfall so far for the winter. And weird drifting in places that haven't drifted before. In some places, the drifts on roadways are half a mile long (not joking). 

Its absolutely ridiculous.

It can stop snowing now. Thanks.

I'd attach some pictures but stupid Photobucket isn't working for me. The snow is piled high everywhere. I hope we don't get any more because there isn't anywhere to put it if we get more.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

When I love in PA I sent my car through the car wash with underbody wash at least every ten days. The salt and other crap put on roads to help with ice can play havoc on the under carriage of your car.

Now I don't have to do that ebvery ten days....lololol...tanks gawd!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

sarahfromsc said:


> When I love in PA I sent my car through the car wash with underbody wash at least every ten days. The salt and other crap put on roads to help with ice can play havoc on the under carriage of your car.
> 
> Now I don't have to do that ebvery ten days....lololol...tanks gawd!


I know you remember the days of the "Quarter Wash", I still call them Quarter Washes, even though they are probably five dollar washes by now, lollol

I used to burn a LOT of quarters at those car washes, getting the salt off the under carriage of my vehicles.

We also had "Oilers" up in my PA neck of the woods. For about $140 annually, both my truck and trailer were oiled by a local guy who had a pit in his garage with ramps over it. He would get zoot-suited up and spray my truck and trailer. That included drilling holes in the rockers of the truck, filling them with oil and capping them.

I bought my stock trailer new in 1987, it is just now starting to surface rust. It's never been kept inside. The paint long ago oxidized from the oiling but it never rusted. There's no rust on my truck either.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm so hot right now I am starting to wish for it again.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> I know you remember the days of the "Quarter Wash", I still call them Quarter Washes, even though they are probably five dollar washes by now, lollol
> 
> I used to burn a LOT of quarters at those car washes, getting the salt off the under carriage of my vehicles.
> 
> ...


I wish they were five dollars! Last year I was paying $12.00 per wash!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

sarahfromsc said:


> I wish they were five dollars! Last year I was paying $12.00 per wash!


:eek_color::eek_color::hide:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

sarahfromsc said:


> When I love in PA I sent my car through the car wash with underbody wash at least every ten days. The salt and other crap put on roads to help with ice can play havoc on the under carriage of your car.
> 
> Now I don't have to do that ebvery ten days....lololol...tanks gawd!


The salt that the city puts on is one of the worst things for cars. It accelrates rust.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Here the where spraying brine than salt a rusty making cocktail.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Healthy dose of thunder, lightning and heavy rain here today, but no snow.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

aubie said:


> Here the where spraying brine than salt a rusty making cocktail.


* that was supposed to say - here they were spraying.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Melting here today and we are getting above zero temps this week, yay!!!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's just miserable here. Not to hot but enough to remind me what horrors await.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm almost embarrassed to post this BUT:

High was ~71. Low will be *61!*. Unbelievable and we will have thunder storms rolling in, later. If the night temps would have been a little higher, with all this humidity (63%) I would have turned the tub fans on for a couple hours.

We will have late Spring-like temps for the rest of the week.

Average January highs are mid-40's. 

I hope this warm weather isn't a precursor to summer-----------------


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I hate winter, this winter has been bad. We got 25cm of snow in the past 48 hours and the snow has just stopped. -31C right now at the barn (with whindchill) but it will be +0 on Friday and on Wed it will realy start to warm up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

we just had about 8 inches, with some places getting a foot , of snow. we don't get snow here that often, and rarely such a large amount. we have the marine influence that keeps things mild here. even though we are farther north than Maine, we just don't usually get very cold. it's really beautiful! will be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Super weird weather here this week...

Going up to 60F today, 62F tomorrow...yet THURSDAY it's going down to 36 & supposed to snow. So weird...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

We've barely had a winter, at this point! 
Today we have a high of 64 and a low of 45...
We have some rain in the forecast for Saturday, but where is the snow?!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

going to be in the low '80's today!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> Super weird weather here this week...
> 
> Going up to 60F today, 62F tomorrow...yet THURSDAY it's going down to 36 & supposed to snow. So weird...


I hate these extreme temp changes, a lot of people get migranes from it.

Today it was -28 (with windchill at the barn), -38 tonight (yikes) and tomorrow it's -12 during the day and -25 at night and then Thurs it's -1.:-?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I had to stay in town again last night/tonight because of more snow. Had to be there late and again early this a.m. so it wasn't worth go over the small pass to home. It was foggy, snowing, and blowing.

A friend from MT is with the horses and could feed. Yay!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Apparently...it's going up to 63F here today, this morning seriously feels like a summer morning, yet tomorrow it's going down & going to be 4-6in of snow approximately...WHAT THE HECK LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

boots said:


> I had to stay in town again last night/tonight because of more snow. Had to be there late and again early this a.m. so it wasn't worth go over the small pass to home. It was foggy, snowing, and blowing.
> 
> A friend from MT is with the horses and could feed. Yay!


Glad you DIDN'T have to drive in that mess.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm tired of winter. But it's fun watching the horses play in the snow. Most horses love eating snow and playing in it.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

We are on the warm side of the winter temp roller coaster here in N. Texas. High 60s/Low 70s. Anything could happen between now and summer as far as weather goes lol.

I'm not a cold weather person. I don't know how y'all deal with multiple days of snow, ice and cold temps at a time let alone weeks and months. Suppose you are used to it, I'd have cabin fever on day 3.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It was _supposed_ to get into the thirties today. I was heading home and started getting calls that it was snowing. Went on home (after meeting with friends in town  ) and, yep, still snowing.

it might warm up tomorrow and the next day (before snowing again) and Jackson and Afton, WY are warning of floods. They are west of me. So what they get, I will get the next day. No worries for the horses. They are up high.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

jgnmoose said:


> We are on the warm side of the winter temp roller coaster here in N. Texas. High 60s/Low 70s. Anything could happen between now and summer as far as weather goes lol.
> 
> I'm not a cold weather person. I don't know how y'all deal with multiple days of snow, ice and cold temps at a time let alone weeks and months. Suppose you are used to it, I'd have cabin fever on day 3.



and I'm not a hot weather person. I don't know how y'all deal with day after day of sweltering weather that just saps your energy to do anything beyond either pant in the shade, or high tail it for the air conditioned places.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We got snow tonight. Came down hard and fast enough that it stuck but since it's above freezing (barely at 33) I could hear it dripping off the trees and roof when I took the dog out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Snowing here. 1-3in we are supposed to get, but it's not sticking to the road so I'm at work.


----------



## horsesaremylife20 (Dec 15, 2016)

It was warm and in the 60s and 70s yesterday but todays supposed to be colder. Then the rest of the week warm


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, I'm with tinyliny! 
I hate the heat... Sweat is not the slightest bit flattering. Plus, in the winter I can always bundle up (and, um #indoorarenas) but in the summer I can be totally naked and still be too hot. Not to mention one of the many plights of all riders... unflattering tan lines...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I usually have a pretty good Yankee attitude about winter weather, but I have to admit this week has left me a bit demoralized.

Tuesday: About 5 inches of snow. No big deal, it was light and fluffy, easy shoveling.
Wednesday: About 2 inches of ice. Glad I got the snow shoveled Tuesday! Starting to feel a little bitter about the nasty weather.
Thursday: About 11 inches of snow. We're out of places to shovel/blow it. I struggled to get the chickens dug out. Feeling really exhausted by the time I went to bed!
Today: Freezing cold, high of about 12*F. 2-4 more inches of snow tonight.














































I had been stuck at home all week, but managed to get out this morning to go grab coffee and stock the fridge a bit. My husband was away for work until late Wednesday night, so I had snow removal duty on my own Tuesday and Wednesday. Thankfully he was able to adjust his travel plans so he got on one of the last flights out of DC to New England Wednesday night before everything shut down for the storm. Though I like to think I'm pretty self-sufficient, I don't know what I would have done if he hadn't been home yesterday to work together!

Unfortunately haven't been to the barn since Monday. I'm going to try to sneak out this afternoon to give my horse a pat on the nose and groom her a bit so she's not so terribly itchy under her blanket. Too cold to ride for me today.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

6gun Kid said:


> going to be in the low '80's today!


We are having that weather, too!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

We have snow here. Lots of it. My folks got about 8 inches of it and we dug them out first. Then down to the harbor to dig out the boat; about a foot there. Here, we got well over a foot - maybe 18", with 12-24" coming, starting tomorrow morning. All we did today was dig. And dig.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Winter Storm Orson is suppose to hit the New England area tomorrow and into Monday. Expecting to get anywhere from 8" to 12". A little bummed out since it was my day off tomorrow and I had barn plans but I guess I'll just have to wait and see what the road conditions are tomorrow morning.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We've been getting a really nice thaw here in parts of WY and MT. It's really doing the ground and reservoirs some good. I start night calving tonight and am really grateful it will be above zero. 

Snow starts again next week. Ah well...


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

We are suppose to get 5-10cm on Tues and another 5cm on Wed uhhh. I'm tired of the snow. 

I miss my fuzzy warm hat when riding in the cold arena in winter. The helmet doesn't warm your noggin enough.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

So jealous of everyone's snow! We have had low 70's/ high 60's weather the past few days (we live in Southern Indiana) and look like it's here to stay. Only got one good snow so far.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> We are suppose to get 5-10cm on Tues and another 5cm on Wed uhhh. I'm tired of the snow.
> 
> I miss my fuzzy warm hat when riding in the cold arena in winter. The helmet doesn't warm your noggin enough.


Hoofpic, you can get a winter helmet cover and it is warm, in fact I sweat if I wear it in any temps above -10C. The link I am posting is an American website but I bought mine here in BC, maybe Greenhawk I think.
Ovation® Winter Helmet Cover - Ovation Riding


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it never gets cold enough here to warrant such a thing. I am always amazed at the weather you all ride in. we are total wussies here, when it comes to REAL cold.

we had a storm that blew through with 8 to 12 inches of sudden snow. you should hear the wailing and gnashing of teeth. ! 
however, I did loose a few nice trees that broke under the weight of the Cascade Concrete snow we got.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Hoofpic, you can get a winter helmet cover and it is warm, in fact I sweat if I wear it in any temps above -10C. The link I am posting is an American website but I bought mine here in BC, maybe Greenhawk I think.
> Ovation® Winter Helmet Cover - Ovation Riding


Oh thank you. So these go OVER your helmet? They aren't stiff and uncomfortable at all?

In my very first winter of riding here, I've found that I jad riding with a lot of layers on. If it's that cold that I need many many thicker layers, I'd rather not ride lol.

But I greatly underestimated just how cold your noggin gets without a winter hat on (especially when you have gone all winter so far with it on every single day).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The one I have fits looser than the one I posted. It is comfortable, and soft. Here's mine:


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not one who usually complains about weather and snow, but this years winter has already worn itself out months ago. I don't know if was as bad as the one from 3 years ago but it's been pretty bad this year. And we got more snow today, only 1cm though.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@Hoofpic, we've had our AC on for the past 2 days and I do not live in an area that's known for being warm in Feb.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Two days ago we had six feet of snow on the ground. Six. Feet. 

Right now it is pouring rain and it has been ten degrees Celsius for the last two days. The snow has dropped from six feet to not even three. Thank heavens! There is water EVERYWHERE but I'll take it over snow any day!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This winter for the southern U.K. Has been very mild. Sad,y hardly any frosts and not anywhere near as wet as has beconpme the norm. 

Wednesday and especially Thursday we had some really strong winds from the NE so they were cuttingly cold. The sea was very unusual in that the waves were running almost vertical to the shore. There was heavy rain overnight. Then the wind drops, yesterday was sunny and calm. In the space of a few hours the sea went from raging to a mill pond. Today the wind is back. 

I often walk the dogs on some cliffs above a lighthouse. The land is all on the slip in places and the car park is known as Windy Corner. For the first time in ages I walked down to what I call the Dell, a very sheltered spot from all winds. The National Trust, who own the land, have been doing a lot of scrub clearing and I wanted to see what they had done there. 
Where they had cleared, the primroses were peeping their pale yellow faces through, Lowe down the banks were gleaming white with snowdrops and even the daffodils were up, in tight bud but ready to burst open with their sunshine yellow flowers. 

Birds are pairing up already though not yet nesting so spring is on her way.
@Hoofpic - I tired of snow way back in the winter of 62/63 never liked it since!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Actually the winter in my part of the north of the UK has been very mild and calm. We didn’t get the snow that hit a couple of days ago but the other side of the mountains did and we didn’t get the high winds.
For the entire winter we’ve had a weekend of stormy weather and a day of snow that melted the next but it put everyone into a panic. The rest of the time has been relatively warm and varying between sunny, cloudy and light winds. I can’t complain about the weather this year.


----------

